# Identify This Tortoise Please



## Yoda (Aug 5, 2009)

OK, so we just found another tortoise last night. LOL. I have no idea what kind it is, or the care that it needs. Can anyone help? I will post a couple of pictures.


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi,
You have found a Texas tortoise, _Gopherus berlandieri_. Seeing as your in Texas, it would be great if you returned it to the wild.

Danny


----------



## Yoda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm in CA.


----------



## Millerlite (Aug 5, 2009)

What part of cali?


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry 

Than your going to have to apply for a permit for your Texas tortoise. You can do this through any chapter of the California Turtle and Tortoise club http://www.tortoise.org/ They will send you the form you need to fill out and send in.

Danny


----------



## Yoda (Aug 5, 2009)

Are we positive thats what it is?


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, very positive 

Danny


----------



## Yoda (Aug 5, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2009)

But before you go to all the trouble of registering and claiming the tortoise as your own, please do all you can to find the tortoise's owner! There might be someone who is totally broken-hearted because the garbageman, or the yard man, or "fill in the blank" left the gate open and their treasured and beloved pet was allowed to escape!

Yvonne


----------



## Nay (Aug 6, 2009)

Maybe a few posters around and a few pet and grain stores? Nothing too descriptive.
Ya know reading all these findings makes me want to put an ID on my guys. I read someone used apoxy with a metal heart tag. Does that stay pretty good? Not that someone wouldn't just love to keep a beautiful tort, but it would make them think twice I would hope.Is there any paint that is safe and wouldn't just wash off? Nay


----------



## Stazz (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah definitely put up some posters. Maybe at vets, supermarkets etc. On the poster don't describe what kind of tort it is, and don't add a picture. Just say Tortoise Found, looking for his owner, and leave your number. You'll probably get loads of people calling trying to claim him even thought he doesn't belong to them! Good luck!


----------



## K9KidsLove (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi...Did the owner of the tortoise you found claim it yet?

Patsy


----------

